

Introducing Snowfinch: open source realtime web analytics - jcxplorer
http://blog.kiskolabs.com/post/5794285908/introducing-snowfinch-open-source-realtime-web

======
jrydberg
I'm trying to figure out why people think real-time data is important. Data
needs to be actionable, and I'm not sure real-time page view data is that.

What conclusions can be made from that dashboard, except "we have N visitors
right now"? And what actions can you take from that data to increase the
number of page views?

~~~
jkaljundi
If you're running on cloud, one thing is to understand the need of real-time
server bandwidth increases/decreases.

On the marketing & customer development side, it might help you participate in
discussions regarding your site happening elsewhere.

~~~
jrydberg
Sure, but then the data is actionable: the bandwidth goes up, you increase the
number of instances in your cloud. Or calls the bank for more money.

------
jackbean
Just curious: why are you using MongoDB with ActiveRecord and not say
MongoMapper or Mongoid?

~~~
jcxplorer
I like the stability of ActiveRecord. It was also to show that it's very easy
to use the Ruby MongoDB driver just for some data. I have thought about
changing it in the future to use only MongoDB, but not just yet.

